# Aftermarket ideas for enclosed trailer floodlights



## windjammer

Just ordered my first trailer and would like to put a couple flood lights on it. Just wondering how everybody rigged theirs up? Looking for different ideas so on so forth. Any help or tips are greatly appreciated!

WJ


----------



## jgat

Check out this thread. It should give you just about all the info you need. Good luck!
http://www.nodakoutdoors.com/forums/vie ... ler+lights


----------



## dblkluk

That thread has alot of good ideas in it..

As far as the lights go.. We have used the 55 watt small flood lights available at Walmart.
They are pretty small (I don't like the big ugly implement lights on my trailer) but put out a ton of light..They sell for about 16 bucks per pair with switches and wiring..

We run two pointing out back..and one for each side of the trailer.

We had them on our old trailer and I'll be putting them on the new one this weekend..


----------



## windjammer

Thanks guys! I tried a search but appartently did not do something right. I posted this topic on other sites but got no replies. On this site I got everything I wanted to know right away, thats why I think NoDak is one of the top sites out there!

Thanks again,
WJ


----------

